# Went over water and now the engine hesitates and "check engine soon" light blinks



## gordian7774 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Went over water and now the engine hesitates and "check engine soon" light blinks*

I live in N California, there is a hell of a storm here. I went over a big puddle of water that I did not see over a hill and the car didn't show any signs that there was something wrong until I stopped at the light. It began to have rough idle and when I accelerated it hesitates as if its chocking. And now the "check the engine soon" light comes on. What happened? Did water get into the engine, plugs, or wires? Any ideas would be helpful!!! Thanks!!


----------



## eetnoyer (May 19, 2007)

First, go to a parts store and have the code read. Autozone, etc. will read them for free. Once you have the code, you can narrow it down.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*Could have engine damage if you have a CAI*

If you have a cold air intake ,you could have engine damage . If not it could be one of many things. If exhaust manifold or pipe cracked from the water hitting it you can have exhaust readings to the O sensor off or electrical damage to the O2 from submersion . In our shop this week we replaced an engine for hydralock and it also had a bad O2 sensor after the dunking. Hope this helps. Also have the codes checked like in the post above to help locate or narrow the possible problem to come up with a solution.


----------



## iansrockstar7414 (Jan 20, 2009)

*missfire*

you might be experiencing a missfire in one of the cylinders. It happened to my friends vehichle recently. the water could have got in to one of the coils that charge the spark plugs and caused a short. I suggest u take it somewhere to get a diognostic reading to make sure.


----------

